# "An Error Occurred While Launching The Setup. Class Not Registered."



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm receiving this message while attempting to install the PowerChute Home Edition 1.4 software for my "APC" 725-VA battery-backup unit:

"An Error Occurred While Launching The Setup. Class Not Registered." 

The APC tech support people say it's caused by a problem with InstallShield, but they don't troubleshoot those problems, so they're of no help.

I went into the InstallShield folder and found 5 sub-folders with long file names that are a combination of letters and numbers. One of those sub-folders has to do with Adobe ActiveShare, which I no longer have, so I deleted it. 

Does anyone who's familiar with this problem know how to deal with it?  

Windows 98SE
Internet Explorer 6.0 SP1


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

What operating system are you referring to here frank. Other instances of this error pointed to the install needing admin priveledges so safe mode installation was the answer.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Put on your glasses or drink another cup of coffee, Mobo.  Look at the specs at the bottom of my post.


----------

